# Buenos Aires MTB? anyone?



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be in Buenos Aires on work for about a week and a half in September, and I was wondering if there was any riding here? any suggestions on trails? any place to rent equipment? I won't be able to bring my own bike down...

J.


----------



## KMKAR (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Buenos Aires. Here you have some options but almost all of them are only XC.
There is some trails on closed enviroments not too far away from the city (aproximately 30km of travel by car), one of them is Parque Pereyra Iraola (State Park near La Plata city) and Eco-Xtreme in Pilar. I can do some search of places to rent a Bike, but in Buenos Aires I think is a little difficult (maybe if you go to the mountains, like Tandil and Sierra de la Ventana at 370km)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

thank you so much for the info! I'd love to hit a trail one day with a local, even if I borrowed a bike. I won't be able to bring mine down as it would be way too expensive to ship it. if you find anything out about rentals, that would be great.

J.


----------



## KMKAR (Feb 14, 2012)

I've called to Eco-Xtreme and they rent bikes to use in their trails. But in the city or another places you'll have to borrow one I think. Just ping me more closer to the date of your arrival, maybe we can arrange something with my other bike friends of the group BTT (btt.com.ar).
None of the bikeshops here rent bikes as far as I know. There is one service from the City that rent bikes for free (you've to register first personally in one of the many places -stations-) to use from point-to-point in the city but they aren't MTB, just urban bikes to go around the city.
Cheers!


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

Saludos Argentina ! aqui Puerto Rico


----------

